# Wie überprüft man beim Image ob es geklickt wurde?



## Guest (10. Mai 2004)

Kann man bei einem mit der Klasse Image eingefügten Bild überprüfen, ob es angeklickt wurde, bzw dass man weiß, welches der Bilder angeklickt wurde?


----------



## Roar (10. Mai 2004)

hau deine bilder auf labels und füge denen einen KeyListener hinzu. so kriegst du immer n event geworfen wenn ein bild angeklickt wurde.


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Mai 2004)

Einen KeyListener für ein MouseEvent?
Erklärst Du mir das mal bitte?


----------



## Roar (10. Mai 2004)

oh ich hab mich halt vertan   war wohl in eile


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Mai 2004)

Die Bilder in JLabels abzulegen ist ein guter Ansatz. Man kann dann an den JLabels einen MouseListener registieren und die MouseEvents abfangen, wenn auf ein JLabel geklickt wurde.
Ich denke, das wollte Roar sagen. :wink:


----------



## Roar (10. Mai 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Bilder in JLabels abzulegen ist ein guter Ansatz. Man kann dann an den JLabels einen MouseListener registieren und die MouseEvents abfangen, wenn auf ein JLabel geklickt wurde.
> Ich denke, das wollte Roar sagen. :wink:


 :lol:  danke, du nimmst mir die worte aus dem mund.
@gast: anstatt KeyListener kannst du auch deine klasse von KeyAdapter ableiten, da brauchst du nich talle methoden überschreiben.


----------



## Guest (10. Mai 2004)

Ok, danke.
Das mit dem JLabel hört sich vielversprechend an.


----------



## baumbart (10. Mai 2004)

moin,
du könntest natürlich auch die Bilder auf JButtons legen und hättest dann die 'normalen' actionEvents.

gruß Baumbart


----------



## Guest (11. Mai 2004)

Wird beim JButton nur das Bild angezeigt?
Der gepunktete Rand und das verändern des aussehens wie bei einem normalen Button würden ziemlich blöd wirken...


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Mai 2004)

Naja, man kann dem JButton auch seinen Border "wegnehmen" (EmptyBorder). Dann sieht er im Grunde wie ein Label ohne Border aus - also wie ein AWT-Label.


----------

